# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ismail Kadare në 75 vjetorin e ditëlindjes

## Guri i Kuq

*Urime ditëlindja, Kadare!*


Akademia e Shkencave dhe Arteve e Shqipërisë organizon një aktivitet për nder të ditëlindjes së 75 të shkrimtarit të njohur shqiptar, Ismail Kadare.

Nga Express më 28 janar 2011 në ora 19:46

Ismail Kadare të premten (sot) i mbushë 75 vjet. 

Me rastin e këtij përvjetori, të hënën, me fillim nga ora 11, Akademia e Shkencave dhe Arteve e Shqipërisë, në bashkëpunim me Ministrinë e Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve, në sallën Aleks Buda, në Tiranë, organizon një konferencë jubilare. 

Studiues dhe njohës të veprës së akademikut Kadare është paraparë të mbajnë referate për krijimtarinë e tij letrare, ndërkohë që të ftuar do të jenë edhe personalitete të larta shtetërore. 

Ismail Kadare është shkrimtari më i njohur shkrimtar në arenën ndërkombëtare. Ai është përkthyer në shumë gjuhë botërore dhe është vlerësuar lartë nga kritika botërore. 

Ismail Kadare u lind më 28 janar 1936, në Gjirokastër. Aty përfundoi arsimin e mesëm, ndërsa në vitin 1958, në Universitetin e Tiranës, edhe degën e Gjuhës dhe të Letërsisë. Pas kësaj, gjatë periudhës 1958-1960, shkoi në Moskë ku për dy vjet studio në Institutin e Letërsisë Botërore Maksim Gorki. Krijimtarinë letrare e filloi si poet, qysh në vitet e gjimnazit, me veprat "Frymëzime Djaloshare" (1954), "Ëndërrimet" (1957), megjithëse i njohur u bë me vëllimin Shekulli im (1961), i cikli pastaj u pasua edhe me vëllime tjera poetike. 

Sot ndërkaq Kadare njihet për prozën e tij. Vepra e parë e rëndësishme e tij është Qyteti pa Reklama. Megjithëse romanet e tij të tjera si Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur (1964), Kështjella (1975), Kronikë në gur (1970) etj., mbesin suksese të pakontestueshme. 

Që prej vitit 1990 shkrimtari jeton ndërmjet Parisit dhe Tiranës. 
Kadare është laureat i shumë çmimeve letrare kombëtare dhe ndërkombëtare. Në vitin 2005 fitoi çmimin The Booker Prize Man; është dekoruar nga presidenti i Republikës së Shqipërisë me urdhrin Nderi i Kombit; ndërsa nga shteti francez me urdhrat Kryqi i Legjionit të Nderit dhe si Oficer i Legjionit të Nderit. 

Në vitin 2009 u nderua me çmimin e madh spanjoll Princi i Asturias për Letërsi, njëri nga çmimet më prestigjioze në botën letrare. 

Në konferencën jubilare që mbahet në Tiranë do shqyrtohen aspekte të ndryshme letrare, por edhe raportet e shumëdiskutuara të shkrimtarit me kohën kur jetoi.

----------


## Brari

do ti kish pasur lezet ditlindja Kadarese ne se do kish  thene dcka para 21-shit e mbas 21-shit..

mirpo akoma ska folur..

dhe kjo nuk e nderon ate..

kur shteti yt eshte  para nje tragjedie.. duhet folur.. i duhen rene daulleve celulareve  borive duhen tundur ekranet.. e bucitur radiot..

ai nuku foli..

ka humbur shum pike..

----------


## bili99

Brari : rrin dhe pret se kush ku do te rreshtohet, deklarimi i tij do te vije si nje permbledhje  kah anojne me shumice qarqet e larta. Cte them nje luftetar pas lufte dhe nje disident pas clirimit, keshtu eshte shkrimtari yne briliant .
Disidenca dhe intelegjencia e nje kombi jane pararoja e nje kombi ,si ne diktature ashtu edhe ne demokraci,ky eshte realiteti brutal dhe lakuriq

E dua Kadarene si shkrimtarin me te madh shqiptar qe sot jeton ,e dua per gjithe promovimin qe i ben kombit tone permes artit te letersise.
Sot qe feston Ditelindjen , i uroj nga zemra :shendet ,jete te gjate dhe gjithe te mirat e botes !
Gezuar Ditelindjen  shkrimtari yne i famshem i nderuari Ismail Kadare..i festofsh 100!

me nderime,
bili99

----------


## Ziti

nuk ka pse flet kadareja se ai e di qe e gjithe politika eshte krimbur ne shqiperi. te heshtesh ne keto dite te veshtira do te thote se ai mendon se berisha duhet te mbaroje mandatin 4-vjecar deri ne 2013-en, pastai behen zgjedhjet e reja.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

> do ti kish pasur lezet ditlindja Kadarese ne se do kish  thene dcka para 21-shit e mbas 21-shit..
> 
> mirpo akoma ska folur..
> 
> dhe kjo nuk e nderon ate..
> 
> kur shteti yt eshte  para nje tragjedie.. duhet folur.. i duhen rene daulleve celulareve  borive duhen tundur ekranet.. e bucitur radiot..
> 
> ai nuku foli..
> ...


Je si nje gjilpere ne mes te oqeanit nqs do te krahasoheshe ti me Z.Ismail Kadare.Je shum i vogel per te gjykuar nje njeri te nderuar si Ismail Kadare.

Urime Ismail Kadare per 75 vjetorin.

Jemi vertet krenar ne syrin e botes qe kemi nje personalitet te tille si Z.Kadare.

Ne Shqipri jan shum te paket intelektualet e tille si Kadare...

----------


## Jackie

Gezuar Kadare. Sh Urime.

----------


## gjirfabe

MBREMJE LETRARE PER SHKRIMTARIN ISMAIL KADARE NE BOSTON

Me rastin e pervjetorit te lindjes se shkrimtarit Ismail Kadare nje veprimtari letrare do te organizohet diten e Shtune, me 29 janar 2011 ora 18:00 tek  Restoranti Anthony's Pier 4 ne bregdetin historik te qytetit te Bostonit. 

Nje veprimtari e ngjashme per shkrimtarin e madh me fam boterore u organizua
pikerisht 10 vjet me pare ne te njejtin vend.

Ne mbremjen letrare miq te Kadarese do te sjellin kujtime te ndryshme per te, ndersa nga pjesemarresit do te paraqiten lexime te shkurtra nga proza dhe poezia e shkrimtarit ne shqip, anglisht dhe frengjisht.

Mbremja  eshte e hapur per publikun dhe organizohet me mbeshtetjen e Federates Pan-Shqiptare VATRA,  Rrjetit Informues Frosina, Te Drejtat e Njeriut Çameria si dhe te Restorantit Anthony's Pier 4.

Ne aktivitet do te ofrohen edhe pije te lehta.

Ju lutem konfirmoni pjesemarrjen tuaj tek Edlira Joseph  numri i telefonit 617-482-2002

LITERARY EVENT ON ISMAIL KADARE IN BOSTON

On the occasion of his birthday, a Literary Event on Ismail Kadare will be held on Saturday, January 29th, 2011 at 6:00 PM at Athony's Pier 4 Restaurant on Boston's Historic Waterfront. The previous event on the world class Albanian writer was organized at Anthony's Pier 4 Restaurant exactly 10 years ago.

The literary evening will feature personal memoirs about Kadare and short readings of his work in Albanian, English and French.

The event is open to the public and is sponsored by the Pan-Albanian Federation VATRA (The Hearth), the Frosina Information Network, The Chameria Human  Rights and Anthony's Pier 4 Restaurant.

Light refreshments will be served.

To RSVP please contact Edlira Joseph at 617-482-2002

----------


## murik

I uroj jete te gjate dhe lumturi mjeshtrit te madh te letrave shqipe.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

*Hi Classic pasuron bibliotekat*

*Fondacioni kulturor shqiptar Hi Classic, i themeluar nga sopranoja shqiptare Inva Mula dhe biznesmeni kosovar, Hetem Ramadani, organizoi shpërndarjen e veprës së plotë të Ismail Kadaresë për 50 biblioteka të Kosovës. Fondacioni ndau falas 100 komplete të Kadaresë.*

*Nga Albana S. Muja më 28 janar 2011 në ora 19:47*

Kohë më parë sopranoja shqiptare e njohur ndërkombëtarisht, Inva Mula, u shfaq në Tiranë si drejtuese e fondacionit kulturor të emëruar Hi Classic, të cilin e kishte themeluar bashkë me biznesmenin kosovar, Hetem Ramadani. 

Fondacioni Hi Classic ka për qëllim mbështetjen e artit dhe kulturës mbarëshqiptare. 

Ky fondacion, në bashkëpunim me Bibliotekën Kombëtare dhe Universitare të Kosovës, në mesditën e së enjtes organizoi shpërndarjen e veprës së plot të Ismail Kadaresë, pothuaj për të gjitha bibliotekat e Kosovës. 

Në kuadër të veprimtarisë së tij për mbështetje të nismave kulturore mbarëkombëtare, Hi Classic deri tani dhuroi rreth 250 komplete të veprave të Kadaresë. Përderisa 100 komplete iu dhuruan të enjten 50 bibliotekave të Kosovës, 80 iu ndanë bibliotekave të Shqipërisë, ndërsa 30 do të shkojnë në Maqedoni, 20 në Mal të Zi dhe 20 në Luginën e Preshevës. 

Në ceremoninë e organizuar me rastin e ndarjes së librave për bibliotekat kosovare i pranishëm ishte drejtori i Bibliotekës Kombëtare të Kosovës, Sali Bashota. Ai nismën e fondacionit hi Classic e quajti një simbolikë të veçantë, jo vetëm për Bibliotekën Kombëtare, por edhe për të gjitha bibliotekat e Kosovës. 

“Vetë simbolika e shpërndarjes së këtij botimi e ka rëndësinë e veçantë, sepse këto komplete shkojnë në të gjitha bibliotekat shqiptare, jo vetëm në Kosovë. Ky është një motiv edhe më i madh që shkrimtarët e mëdhenj, si Kadare, të jenë të pranishëm në bibliotekat tona, sepse duke nderuar një personalitet të tillë ky fondacion e nderon edhe vetë kulturën tonë kombëtare”, theksoi Bashota. 

Përfaqësues i fondacionit që i duhuri veprat ishte kryetari i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës, Adem Demaçi. Ai nënvizoi se ky fondacion, që po realizohet në mënyrën më të mirë, është themeluar nga dy njerëz të mëdhenj, të cilët kanë bërë një vepër të madhe. 

“Vetëm dija kur ndahet bëhet më e madhe, e të gjitha tjerat zvogëlohen. Në këtë mënyrë, dy donatorët e këtij fondacioni e kanë menduar që një shkrimtar i madh, si Kadare, nëse lexohet tek-tuk nuk mund ta shijosh sa duhet, por kur ai të lexohet në tërësinë e vetë, atëherë kjo është ajo bota e tij, në të cilën ai e pasqyron botën tonë reale”, tha Demaçi. 

Ndryshe, pas Kosovës, fondacioni Hi Classic do të vazhdoj nismën e tij të pasurimit të edhe shumë bibliotekave tjera, po pothuaj të gjitha vendet shqipfolëse.

----------


## Fiesta

Ismajl Kadare duhet te kthehet ne vend dhe te shpallet President ,asgje ne mos befte se paku ato fjal ce do ti fliste ne poziten e presidentit do ti analizonte ne menyren me te mire te mundshme.

----------


## skender76

> do ti kish pasur lezet ditlindja Kadarese ne se do kish  thene dcka para 21-shit e mbas 21-shit..
> 
> mirpo akoma ska folur..
> 
> dhe kjo nuk e nderon ate..
> 
> kur shteti yt eshte  para nje tragjedie.. duhet folur.. i duhen rene daulleve celulareve  borive duhen tundur ekranet.. e bucitur radiot..
> 
> ai nuku foli..
> ...


Brari, kjo esht nje nder pak rastet qe nuk bie dakort me ty.
Mendoj se raporti i shqipatareve me Kadarene asht ba lamsh, por kjo jo per faj t'Kadares por per faj ton qe kemi shum komplekse........(me raste bej pjes edhe un...)
Ne kemi tentu disa her qe nga 90, me e perfshi Kadarene ne jeten politike, por qe ai ka refuzu haptas dhe prere.
Le ta lem Kadarene te flase nepermjet pendes, per te cilen i jemi mirnjohes.
Personalisht kam lexu disa nga veprat e Kadares, dhe me t'vertet qe mahnitem ne formen, stilin e kompozimit t'mendimeve qe ai hedh ne leter.



I uroj me gjith zemer, gezuar ditlindjen  Kadarese!!!!

----------


## POKO

kaq ne zemer e paska pikelluar vdekja e baba stalinit ne nje kohe,bilbilin e enverit,desidentin tone te demokracise :P

“Disidenti” Kadarè poezi per vdekjen e Stalinit: “LAMTUMIRA E FUNDIT”


Kurora dhe kurora pa mbarim,
Kurora gjithe lule, gjithe yje;
Dhe syte te perlotur me trishtim
Dhe pamje e rende zije. 

O shoke!
Per te fundit here sot,
Babane po percjell turm’ e pasosur
Me dhembje te kulluar e me lot,
Me zemer te plagosur. 

Dhe ja tani, mes heshtjes, ne eter,
Nje ze i njohur, qarte po degjohet.
Ne emer tone sot, shoku Enver,
Perpara tij betohet. 

Ne gjysme shtiz flamuret era tund,
Gjemime topash ndihen ne hapesire;
I jep Stalinit turma e pafund,
Te fundit lamtumire. 

Pra, lamtumire mik i madh, babà!
Çdo zemer i thote sot lamtumire.
Se bashku me Leninin krah per krah
Ay ka per t’u shtrire. 

Pushon tashti
Ay ne qetesi,
Por, jo!
Ay nuk vdiq!
Vazhdon te rroje!
Dhe fjal’ e tij e urte perseri
Perpara do na çoje!

----------


## Ziti

ai thjesht pershkruan vdekjen e stalinit
ku e kupton ti qe ai eshte pikelluar?

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Ismail Kadare festoi dy ditë më parë 75 vjetorin e tij të lindjes.Vetë shkrimtari e ka kaluar këtë moment të ...



vecantë të jetës së tij në Francë,aty ku ai jeton prej vitesh.Ndërkohë që aktivitete të shumta për nder të tij janë zhvilluar edhe në Shqipëri.Në qytetin e tij të lindjes në Gjirokastër,75 vjetori i lindjes së korifeut të letrave shqipe është festuar në një shtëpi të marrë hua.

Një grup intelektualësh gjirokastritë dhe miq të shkrimtarit kanë marrë një shtëpi hua për tu mbledhur dhe për të përkujtuar këtë ditë të vecantë.

Nën moton Datëlindje në një shtëpi hua këta njërëz i kanë bërë thirrje autoriteteve të rinisin punimet në shtëpinë e shkrimtarit.Puna për restaurimin e kësaj shtëpie është bllokuar për cështje pronësie.

Në shtëpinë e shkrimtarit është parashikuar një investim prej 80 mijë dollarësh,i cili synon ta kthejë këtë shtëpi në një bibliotekë ndërkombëtare.Puna për restaurimin e shtëpisë nisi pas djegies së saj nga një zjarr aksidental pak vite më parë.



Ismail Kadare lindi në Gjirokastër më 28 Janar 1936.Ai ëshë shkrimtari më i madh i letërsisë shqipe dhe një nga shkrimtarët më të mëdhenj të letërsisë botërore bashkëkohore.Përballë kësaj lavdie që shkrimtari ka mbi vete,qëndron indiferenca e shtetit shqiptar për ti dhënë zgjidhje këtij problemi.

Restaurimi i shtëpisë dhe kthimi i saj në identitet është jo vetëm një detyrim madhor ndaj vetë shkrimtarit,por edhe edhe një detyrim që ne kemi ndaj objekteve tona kulturore,me të cilat është i lidhur identiteti ynë kombëtar.

albnow

----------


## gjirfabe

KADARE - ZËRI UNIVERSAL KUNDËR TOTALITARIZMIT

(_Në nderim të 75 vjetorit të ditëlindjes_)

Librat e Kadresë gjejnë jehonë në Amerikë.

Romani i fundit Kadaresë Aksidenti, i përkthyer anglisht në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, u shoqërua me një shkrim kritik nga Charles McGrath në gazetën autoritare New York Times (Book Review). Madje, pothuajse të gjitha librave të Kadaresë botuar në Amerikë u është bërë jehonë me artikuj në organe të njohura të këtij vendi.

Në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës janë botuar rreth 20-22 libra të Kadaresë, ë janë shoqëruar me artikuj kritikë vlerësues për veprën dhe shkrimtarin. Thelbi i këtyre komenteve ka qenë dhe është se, Kadare është një shkrimtar i shquar kundër totalitarizmit universal, një këngëtar i lirisë së individit dhe i shpirtit emokratik.

Kam patur rastin të jem i pranishëm në takime akademike të Kadaresë në institucione amerikane; në Princeton Universitydhe nëColumbia University. Studentët, profesorët dhe akademikët amerikanë kanë bërë vlerësime dhe kanë 
shprehur nderim për veprën e Kadaresë.

Shkrimtarit Kadare iu dha, në mes të një ceremonie solemne, Çmimi Princi i Asturias. Shkrimtari i madh shqiptar, Kadare, u përzgjodh midis shkrimtarëve më të shquar dhe u shpall në Spanjë fitues i çmimit prestigjioz "Princi i Asturias" në etërsi për vitin 2009. Kjo është një ngjarje e shënuar dhe e gëzuar kulturore për lexuesin shqiptar; është njëherazi edhe një dëshmi e re, një vlerësim europian i personalitetit artistik-letrar, i universit të krijuar nga Kadare në një hark kohor gati gjysmë shekullor. Në vendim theksohej se, juria ka vendosur të vlerësojë shkrimtarin shqiptar për "zërin universal kundër totalitarizmit" dhe se shkrimtari e meriton këtë çmim edhe për "bukurinë dhe përkushtimin social të krijimit të tij letrar". Në procesverbalin e jurisë shkruhej se, "Kadare tregon me gjuhën e përditshme, por plot lirizëm, për tragjedinë e vendit të tij".

Ky vlerësim i lartë në Spanjë, në vazhdën e shumë e shumë çmimeve, vlerësimeve, publikimeve, studimeve, eseve, etj. për universin letrar-artistik të Kadresë, dhënë nga kryeqendrat e metropoleve europiane, djep i qytetërimit të planetit, shkërmoq dhe pluhuros kuisjet e atyre individëve, mikro-segment i lexuesve shqiptarë, që shajnë edhe përçmojnë veprën dhe shkrimtarin e madh.

Këto sajesa, këto të pavërteta në adresë të shkrimtarit të madh janë jo vetëm të pambështetura, por janë mendime të politizuara, shpesh komente të varfëra, të rëndomta dhe bien erë kafenesh.

Duket me të vërtetë tepër i habitshëm sa edhe naiv mendimi i shprehur se, librat e Kadaresë janë përkthyer dhe përkthehen për motive ideologjike ose fetare. Nuk do ndonjë argument të besosh se Nju Jorku e Los Angelosi, Londra e Parisi, Madriti e Roma, etj. janë aq të përgjumur ndaj librave të botuara sa të lejojnë botime jo cilësore e për më tepër me viruse ideologjike ose fetare.

Kadare nuk ka jetuar në planetin Mars; e njihnim dhe na njihte.

E njoh Kadarenë që në vitet e para të shkollës tetëvjeçare dhe në vitet e gjimnazit Asim Zeneli në Gjirokastër, ku iu dukën edhe xixat krijuese.

Edhe në vitet e studimeve në Universitetin e Tiranë ishim bashkë. Fati i bardhë e deshi ta takoja në maj 2009 në Paris. Po pija kafe në një lokal përballë Kopshtit të Luksemburgut. Binte një shi i imtë dhe isha tretur në ëndërrime për udhëtimin e nesërm. Ndërkaq një dorë mu ngjit në krah. Papritur ishte shfaqur Kadare. Me fisnikërinë dhe oborrësinë e njohur më ftoi të lëviznim në një tavolinë tjetër ku rrinte dhe shkruante. Vërshuan kujtimet e rinisë, për Gjirokastrën dhe letërsinë.

Kadare më shprehu edhe një herë mirënjohjen për veprimtarinë e organizuar për 70-vjetorin e ditëlindjes në Manhattan dhe në veçanërisht më pyeti dhe u nteresua për veprimtaritë kulturoreletrare në Nju Jork dhe për miq e të njohur.

Kadre nuk ka jetuar në planetin Mars, por në Shqipëri: në Gjirokastër në vitet e rinisë, si dhe në Tiranë në vitet e krijimtarisë. E njihnim dhe na njihte.

Familja e shkrimtarit blinte në po ato dyqane që blinte gjithë populli, ndryshe nga llokmenët dhe funksionarë të lartë të partisë dhe shtetit që kishin dyqane të veçanta me prodhime cilësore dhe me mallra që vinin nga jashtë. 
Bashkëshortja, Helena, punonte redaktore në redaksinë enciklopedike, në të vetmen shtëpi botuese që kishte atëherë në Shqipëri; shkonte në punë me  autobusin e linjës bankë - 21 dhjetori. Pra thjesht një jetë si shumica e popullit.

Ndjekja e Kadaresë ishte një nga përparësitë e punëve të Sigurimit të Shtetit.

Mitet e krijuara për krijimtarinë letrare dhe jetëshkrimin e Kadaresë janë sajesa me plot të pavërteta. Ka shkrime dhe komente për Kadarenë dhe veprën e tij, që fryjnë dhe nxijnë ngjarje të jetës së shkrimtarit, duke synuar ta paraqesin si enverist, si stalinist të betuar. Madje, për të argumentuar mendimet e tyre trilluese iu referohen ose bëjnë analogji me shkrimtarë sovjetikë të periudhës së egër të sundimit të Stalinit. Në këto përqasje nuk ka asgjë të përbashkët me Kadarenë, veç synimit për të krijuar një mitologji të pavërtetë kundër Kadaresë. Ato janë mite të stisura dhe të sajuara me ligësi dhe keqdashje, që meritojnë përçmim për ata që i hartojnë.

Kadare nuk gëzonte besimin e diktaturës komuniste. 

Kadare ndiqej kudo nga sigurimi shqiptar, madje si brenda vendit, në Shqipëri, ashtu edhe kur shkonte jashtë shtetit. Po permend, midis të tjerash se, gazeta e njohur franceze Le Monde shkruante se, Edhe këtë herë shkrimtari i njohur shqiptar Kadare erdhi i shoqëruar nga halla (tezja) D.Sh. Pra aluzioni ishte i qartë: kur Kadare dilte jashtë, në shumicën e rasteve, shoqërohej nga kolegë, por me detyra sigurimi.

Kadare dhe veprimtaria e tij ka qenë e kontrolluar në mënyrë të përhershme nga Sigurimi i Shtetit. Pas vitit 1990, njëri nga shkrimtarët sigurimas, N.T., më ka thënë se, ndjekja e Kadaresë ishte një nga përparësitë e punëve të Sigurimit të 
Shtetit. Madje, siç përmend edhe vetë Kadare në Ftesë në studio, një herë drejtori i shtëpisë së vetme botuese Drago Siliqi i kishte thënë se, Sigurimi ia ka dhënë librin për ta shikuar për botim shkrimtarit Z, prandaj pa shih mos futësh në të ndonjë fjali ose parullë për partinë.

Kadarenë e ka mbrojtur forca e publikut, që është e fuqishme, disa herë edhe më e fuqishme se pushteti politik.

Kadare nuk kishte ndonjë privilegj të veçantë, edhe pse kishte emër të madh dhe ishte shkrimtar i shquar. Nuk kishte as makinë, kur kryepartiakët, partiakët dhe plot lolomanë të sistemit, jo vetëm parësorë e dytësorë, por edhe tretësorë, kishin makina luksoze, të markave të zgjedhura që bliheshin me valutë dhe kishin shoferë personalë në dispozicion. Ndërsa vonë, shumë vonë, pas shumë vitesh, kur gati deti ishte bërë kos, u kujtuan ti jepej edhe Kadaresë një makinë; u sajua një pretekst dhe u mendua të botohej një revistë në frëngjisht, Les Lettres Albanaises, si përgjegjës i së cilës do të ishte Kadare dhe kësaj zyre iu dha një makinë tip Pobjeda mjaft e përdorur, që e kishte patur ish-presidenti i ashkimeve Profesionale, G. N. Pra, edhe atëherë iu dha zyrës, nuk iu dha ominalisht Kadaresë dhe pa të drejtën e përdorimit brenda Tiranës.

Vepra dhe jeta e talenteve janë si dy rrathë që priten por nuk përputhen. Është i njohur fakti, në historinë e letërsisë dhe kulturës botërore që, vepra dhe jeta e  talenteve janë si dy rrathë që priten por nuk përputhen. Është i njohur fakti që     Balzaku ishte me prirje aristokratike por shkruante si borgjez, etj.

Po ashtu tërë vepra e krijuar, dhe pjesa që hyn në thesaret e kulturës janë dy rathë që priten; kështu ndodh që nga mbi 100 vepra të Balzakut njihen vetëm isa dhjetëra, po kështu edhe me veprën e Bethovenit, etj. Këtu Kadare nuk bën ërjashtim; nga gjithë korpusi i tij, siç e ka pranuar edhe vetë, ka edhe vepra të obëta, si Romani Dasma, disa vjersha dhe ndonjë poemë shkruar në frymën e ohës.

Në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës dhe në Europë librat e Kadaresë janë  shoqëruar me vlerësime kritike. Është e tepërt të them se, që në përzgjedhjen për përkthim, është patur parasysh thelbi mbarënjerëzor i veprës dhe dihet që dy fobi janë absolutisht të papranueshme për lexuesin amerikan: ideologjia komuniste dhe ideologjia naziste.

Duket gati e pabesueshme që Kadare, me një realitet të pazakontë krijimtarie gjysmë-shekullore, me një vlerësimi europian e më gjerë të vlerave të larta krijuese, me frymën demokratike e liridashëse, me mesazhet njerëzore e miqësore përcjellë nga universi kadarejan, ka ende injerëz, grupe individësh që gëzohen që shkrimtari i vendit të vet, i kombit të vet, nuk e merr çmimin Nobel. Janë po këta që i buzëqeshin një fituesi të huaj që vetëm emrin i kanë dëgjuar dhe nuk i kanë lexuar asgjë. Nuk besoj se e drejta e mendimit është baraz me 
shpirtëvogëlsinë dhe hipokrizinë.

Dukuria Kadare nuk është e pazakontë për kombin iliro-arbëresh-shqiptar.

Dukuria Kadare, me shquarsinë që mbart, edhe pse shumë e rrallë, nuk është e pazakontë për kombin iliro-arbëresh-shqiptar. Shqiptarët kanë krijuar margaritarë poetikë ashtu si popuj të tjerë europianë dhe të botës. I tillë është edhe eposi heroik shqiptar, i njohur edhe me emrin "Cikli i kreshnikëve", që qëndron krahas eposeve të tillë europianë si, "Nibelungenlied" i gjermanëve, "La Chanson de Roland" i francezëve, "El Poema del Cid" i spanjollëve, etj.

Iso-polifonia shqiptare, që më 2005 u shpall nga UNESCO "kryevepër gojore e trashëgimisë të njerëzimit" është një dëshmi tjetër madhore e identitetit  kulturor të kombit shqiptar.

Madje, akademik Eqrem Çabej vëren me mprehtësi shkencore se "Shqipëria ka qenë e orientuar më tepër nga Perëndimi sesa fqinjët e saj. (E. Çabej: "Shqiptarët midis Perëndimit dhe Lindjes", Tiranë, 1994, f.19)

Nga gjiri i kombit shqiptar doli Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeu, një kryezot, një senjor të madh, një lord, shkurt një senator të përjetshëm, që u bë mburojë në shekullin e XV-të edhe për Europën kundër turqve osmallinj. I.Kadare: ( Mosmarrëveshja, 2010 f.169)

Kombit shqiptar i dha botës edhe nobelisten me famë Nënë Tereza.
Vlen të përmendet dhënia e titullit "Doctor Honoris Causa" nga Universiteti Amerikan në Prishtinë. Kadare e ka vlerësuar si historike dhënien e këtij titulli nga të rinjtë shqiptarë të Kosovës, që e nderuan publikisht kur kishin vetëm një vit që gëzonin pavarësi.

Dy vjet më parë Kadare u vlerësua në Itali me titullin Doctor Honoris Causa nga Universiteti i Palermos, si dhe u shpall fitues i çmimeve të dhëna nga Akademia Kult për kategorinë e librit më të mirë, me romanin "Darka e gabuar".

Ja domethënia e vlerësimeve prestigjioze në një vështrim tërësor.

Në një vështrim tërësor domethënia e këtyre vlerësime të shumta prestigjioze tregon se, në fakt Kadare e ka merituar edhe çmimin "Nobel". Propozimet e Akademisë së Shkencave të Francës, kërkesat e shumë institucioneve të tjera, duke përfshirë edhe Akademinë Shqiptaro-Amerikane të Shkencave, madje edhe kërkesa e Presidentit të Republikës të Shqipërisë Bamir Topi, për t 'i dhënë Kadaresë çmimin "Nobel", flasin hapur për nderimin dhe statusin e shkrimtarit të 
madh të kohës sonë.

Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore shkrimtari Kadare u shfaq në botën letrare shqiptare si një shkrimtar i talentuar. U afirmua, me krijimin e një korpusi letrar të pamasë, si gjeni i letrave shqipe. Merita themelore është se Kadare krijoi një metodë dhe stil të veçantë, origjinal, që ngërthen magjinë e artit dhe letërsisë klasike antike, ealizmin europian dhe befasinë e letërsisë së Amerikës latine, ose siç e quan ritika profesionale europiane, "metodën kadare".

Qysh në romanin "Kronikë në gur" u dukën shkëndijat krijuese të një talenti të fuqishëm. Ai-qytet magji, Gjirokastra, u transformua në penën krijuese, si parathënie e një talenti të jashtëzakonshëm. Bashkëqytetari i shkrimtarit, akadamiku Eqrem Çabej ka thënë: "Si duket një fat i mirë ia ka falur Shqipërisë që të bëhet Ai shkrimtar, të cilin Shqipëria do t'ia falë një herë botës".

Gazeta autoritare spanjolle "El Mundo" thekson se Kadare që në vitet '60 shënoi kthesë në letërsinë shqiptare me romanin "Kronikë në gur". Brenda potencialit të tij krijues janë mitet dhe legjendat, e shkuara dhe e ardhmja, raportet e përkohshmërisë dhe të përjetësisë, dramat e kaluara dhe ato të tashmet, veset dhe virtytet shqiptare, kullat dhe ndërtesat moderne, qëndresa dhe humbja, zhdukja dhe ringjallja, të gjitha labirintet e jetës dhe të vdekjes.

Letërsia europiane dhe botërore e ka pranuar Kadarenë si krijuesin e saj më të talentuar; këtë e dëshmoi edhe dhënia e Çmimit "Man Booker International" në Angli, kur la pas emra të njohur të letërsisë botërore si, Gabriel Garsia Markez, Gunter Gras, Margaret Atvud, Filip Roth. Kadare konsiderohet si një nga shkrimtarët më të mirë europianë dhe krahasohet me Gogolin, Kafkën dhe Oruellin.

Universi krijues i Kadaresë është një standarti klasik, i denjë për çmimin Nobel.
Vepra e Kadaresë është përkthyer në më shumë se 40 vende të ndryshme, në gjuhët kryesore të botës. Librat e shumtë, dhjetëra artikuj kritikë për veprat e tij voluminoze, pranimi në mjaft institucione shkencore dhe kulturore, në akademi të njohura etj. dëshmojnë shumëfish për vlerësimin europian-botëror të këtij gjeniu 
të letrave shqipe.

Kadare është misionari i madh i lirisë së individit dhe lirisë së popujve, kampion i demokracisë. Në romanin "Hija" shkrimtari trajton artistikisht mungesën e lirisë në shtetin totaliar të Shqipërisë. Nëpërmjet fatit tragjik të një artisti të dështuar të kinematografisë shqiptare të kohës, përvijohet shkatërrimi i individit nën një regjim të egër, deri në asgjësimin shpirtëror dhe biologjik, kthimin në një robot, sipas modelit të "njeriut të ri". Sarkazma e mprehtë dhe situatat e krijuara përcjellin te lexuesi përçmim për atë rend-makinë dhe ndjen nevojë jetike për një rend të lirë për individin.

Shkrimtari me gjuhën ezopike të letërsisë ka fshikulluar egërsinë e diktaturës, ku skenat makbethiane të Shekspirit duken sikur rigjallen në skenat rrënqethëse, intrigat e stërholluara për të mbuluar krimet si, te novela Përbindëshi, e "Pasardhësi", apo edhe te poema "Pashallarët e kuq".

Kadare ka dëshmuar artistikisht shkërmoqjen e regjimit diktatorial dhe shkërmoqjen e perandorive komuniste sovjetike dhe kineze. Ka denoncuar krimet në rendin e bunkerëve në Shqipëri. Ai është flamurtar i lirisë dhe demokracisë.

Shkrimtari i madh Kadare, me personalitetin e vet kompleks si shkrimtar i shquar, erudit, studiues i pasionuar dhe gjuhëtar-krijues ka hyrë përjetësisht në panteonin e njerëzve të shquar të kombit shqiptar.

Universi i tij krijues shumë-vëllimsh është i një standarti klasik, i denjë për çmimin Nobel.


Prof. Dr. Agron Fico
Nju Jork, janar 2011


Botuar te gazeta Illyria 28-31 janar 2011, f.28-29
Bota sot 27 janar 2011 



__._,_.___

----------


## Brari

a u prononcua Kadare per 21-shin?

kjo me intereson shume..

----------


## Guri i Kuq

*“Mosmarrëveshja” dhe Kumti Kadare *  

Scritto da Gazeta Sot   
Giovedì 24 Febbraio 2011 00:00

Nga Nadire BUZO (Nura)

(Se, zoti vetë e tha me gojë ….. Shqipëria do të rrojë!)

“Mosmarrëveshja”, është një libër i rrallë dhe i veçantë, me një intensitet ngjarjesh dhe të dhënash, plotëson njohuritë tona historike dhe kulturore. Tek mbyllja kapakun e fundit, pata ndjesinë se kisha lexuar një pjesë të mirë nga Historia e Shqipërisë,

të rishkruar mjeshtërisht me stilin e përsosur kadarean. Pikat kyçe, situatat e veçanta të historisë, simbolet dhe emblemat e vendit të tij, të mbrojtura dhe të adhuruara prej atdhetarëve dhe prej vetë autorit, i cili tashmë është kthyer në një simbol dhe emblemë të mëmëdheut të vet.
Mosmarrëveshja duket sikur është forma, stili i të jetuarit, apo i vetë marrëveshjes midis shqiptarëve, ndër shekuj, e deri më sot dhe nuk dihet, nëse mosmarrëveshjet kanë qenë pengesë apo mekanizëm për ekzistencën e tyre. Sprova “Mosmarrëveshja” ku forma e përsosur dhe kreativiteti gjuhësor po i stilit kadarean, por edhe fakteve të sjella me aq realizëm dhe finesë, tregojnë se Ismail Kadare përveçse një shkrimtar i madh i përbotshëm është dhe një shqiptar po aq i madh. Gjithkush që do ti kishte dëgjuar faktet rreth atyre ngjarjeve historike që kanë trandur vendin e tij, nuk do të mund ti fiksonte me aq intensitet se sa tek lexoje këtë libër. Libri me gjithë temat e veçanta për sublimen e një shteti siç janë Himni dhe Flamuri, mjeshtërisht të bën për vete duke qenë brenda tij në kujtime, pasi siç e thotë edhe vetë autori, s`ka njeri që s`ka një histori të bukur apo të dhimbshme me himnin dhe me flamurin.
Kadare “luan” me çdo varg të Himnit të Flamurit, ashtu si era valëvit palët e tij. Thash luan, po në fakt Kadare përkëdhel çdo fjalë e ç’do varg të himnit, i cili i`a ka shtuar krenarinë dhe optiminizmin kudo që e ka dëgjuar. Shkrimtari himnizon vargjet e Himnit të Flamurit duke theksuar shenjtërinë që ai ka brenda rreshtave të tij. Disa herë u bënë konkurse vëren Kadare, në kohën e komunizmit kur nuk bëhej shaka, jepej një urdhër dhe duhej zbatuar, përndryshe diheshin pasojat, e pra urdhëri qe dhënë disa herë e qenë shpallur konkurse por… ishin lënë pa dashur në harresë. Askush s`kishte mundur dot të bënte muzikën e duhur pa vargjet, “se Zoti vetë e tha me gojë ...Shqipëria do të rojë”. Vargjet e reja, jo e jo që s`dilnin, apo nuk këndoheshin dot pa atë melodi që është sot. Kjo vërtetonte se Ai (himni), ishte i shenjtë. Eh!... Jo vetëm në komunizëm, por këto ditë lexova një shkrim të Gazetës Drita të datës 1 Prill 1939 ku thuhej: "Komisjoni për kremtimin e 25 vjetorit të vetqeverimit me pëlqimin e këshillit Ministror…shpall një konkurs misdis shkrimtareve Shqiptare, për një tekst original që të zëvëndësojë Hymnin e tanishmë të Flamurit, i cili hymn aq në tekst sa edhe në muzikë nuk është original shqyptar. Komisjoni u bën apel gjithë shkrimtarëve shqiptarë të marrin pjesë me enthuziazmin dhe seriozitetin që frymëzon madhësia e subjektit…… komisioni shqyrtonjës do të zgjedhe prej dorëshkrimeve të arritur vetëm një, i cili do të ketë të drejtën e çmimit prej 2000 franga ari.” Paradoksi është se, as Aleksandër Stavre Drenova nuk n`a qenka shqiptar. Por asgjë nuk ndodhi, as 2000 franga flori, as urdhëri komunist, nuk mundën dot ta zëvendësojnë atë që: “Zoti vetë e tha me gojë…..”. Hymni i Flamurit nuk u zëvendësua dot kurrë. Këto janë fakte e dokumente të pa kundërshtueshme, që tregojnë se Flamuri ynë i valvitur në qindra e mijra beteja, dhe hymni i tij i kënduar qindra mijë herë janë dërgata të Perëndishme…… “…se Zoti vetë e tha me gojë…Shqipëria do të rrojë….” Dhe jo vetëm, por së bashku me Flamurin dhe Himnin e saj. 
Shkrimtari nuk harron asnjë detaj pa n`a e treguar mjeshtërisht, na kujton se ç`do shqiptar ka një histori me himnin. Ehhh…!!! Mua mu kujtua i ndjeri im atë. Kur qe i ri, kish sjellë nga udhëtime të largëta një mandolinë të bukur me lëkurë, tip benç. Pothuajse përnatë, ai bashkë me nënën dhe me ne vajzat e tij, këndonim këngë. Im at` qe njeri shumë i ditur dhe me shpirt artistik, darkave rreth dy orë këndonim së bashku kur ndodhej në shtëpi, ishte një rit i zakonshëm familjar e shpirtëror. Ajo që nuk më shqitet dot nga mendja, është momenti kur këndonim Himnin e Flamurit. Ai e këndonte me aq pathos, sidomos vargjet “…Se zoti vetë e tha me gojë/ të gjitha kombet shuhen permbi dhe / po Shqipëria do të rrojë / për ktë për ktë luftojmë ne.” Në këto moment i binte aq fort, sa shpesh këputeshin telat e mandolinës. Pastaj i rregullonte dhe fillonte hymnin nga e para e sytë e tij ishin të përlotur, të zhytur në kujtime…..
Me siguri Kadare përveçse ka dëgjuar shumë, do të ketë patjetër një histori të tijën, po kushedi kur do të na i tregojë. Himnin e Flamurit do ta ketë dëgjuar diku për nder të tij dhe ka dashur ta këndojë por s’ka mundur, pasi lotët i janë bërë komb` në fyt, e zëri s`ka mundur dot të dalë. Sigurisht ky është një moment tejet i vështirë….Shpesh kujtoj një poezi të poetit I. Zhupa … “Kombi im, të kam komb` në fyt/ as të vjell dot e as të gëlltit…..” Por Kadare me siguri e ka gëlltitur Kombin e tij, ndaj dhe shkruan shumë për të. Përmbajtjen e këtij kumti që përcjell Himni i Flamurit Shqiptar, shkrimtari n`a e sjell në disa libra të tij. Pa dashur të zgjatem, një ndër to është dhe “Ura me tri harqe”, citoj një fragment të shkurtër: “Vitet e dramës e të gjakut do t`i mësojnë Arbërit atë që s’i mësuan dot dhjetvjeçarët e parmendës e të ullirit. U bëftë dritë thotë libri i shenjtë dhe unë përherë e më tepër në ndërgjegjen time e zëvendësoj këtë thënie më fjalët, “u bëftë Arbër!” Sepse siç ma thotë zemra, Arbri do të bëhet e do të zhbëhet shumë herë, gjersa të mbetet i ngulur për jetë të jetëve mbi fytyrë të dheut. “(f. 112) dhe vazhdon: “Por nganjëherë them me vete, i lumi ti çdo të shikosh, sepse, sido që të ndodhë, kam bindjen se asnjë rrebesh i zi s’do ta fshijë dot Arbërin e madh nga faqja e dheut, përkundrazi, pas çdo rrebeshi më i madh ai do të bëhet.”
Kush i ka lexuar veprat e Kadaresë do të gjejë shumë syresh, pavarësisht se janë vendosur në gojën e heronjve të arbërit, komenti është i qartë, për atë ç’ka dashur të thotë shkrimtari ynë i madh Ismail Kadare, si në shumë veprat e tjera edhe tek romani, “Kështjella” ai tregon……“Torsun Pashai pëshpëriti padashur. Kështjella, që ngrihej këtë herë përpara tij ishte e zymtë. Kishte diçka të panatyrshme, pothuaj ogurzezë në planimetrinë e saj dhe në vendosjen e kullave … Ai mendoi se ç`arqitekt mund ta kishte projektuar këtë kështjellë dhe si qe e mundur që gjithçka që ishte në atë kështjellë të ishte ters, duke filluar që nga pozicioni i vendit ku ajo ngrihej, e gjer te Flamuri i saj, i vendosur në kullën e parë, një flamur i frikshëm, i kuq, me një zog të zi me dy koka në mes…..Ai është një ushtarak sa i zoti aq edhe mizor, ndaj ai dërgoi tek ne njerëzit e tij, për të na bërë propozimin për dorëzimin e kështjellës, dhe thanë kushtet e tyre të fundit; se ata nuk do të preknin asnjeri, grua apo burrë. Ç`do kështjellari do ti jepte leje të merrte tokë dhe të vendosej ku të donte në luginë. Secilit do ti lejonte të mbante fenë qe dëshironte. Kërkesa e tyre e vetme ishte t`u jepnin çelësat e kështjellës, në mënyrë që nga kulla e saj të hiqej flamuri me zogun e zi, (kështu e quajnë ata shqiponjën tonë), që, sipas tyre, fyen qiellin… Kur ata kërkuan të dëgjojnë kushtet tona, në kërkuam vetëm një gjë: ushtria e tyre të ngrinte menjëherë çadrat dhe të nisej andej nga kishte ardhur, sepse i rëndonte shumë tokës sonë”.
Përsa u citua më lart, ishin përgjigjet që arbërit apo shqiptarët u kishin kthyer pushtuesve dhe mosdashësve të huaj të këtij kombi ndër shekuj. Ndërsa “Mosmarrëveshja” i përgjigjet edhe mosdashësve, mohuesve dhe rimohuesve vendas, në shekuj dhe vite tashmë. Mjeshtërisht përgjigjja e saktë vjen në libër nëpërmjet një dialogu të shkurtër midis Skanderbegut dhe Djallit, fragment nga një dramë e Fishtës së madh:
“Skanderbegu- Si janë pra shqyptarët dhe Shqypnia?
Djalli – Si janë?...Si i don armiku!”
Kadare me të drejtë thekson se, “Gjergj Fishta i shkroi këto skena më 1914, pra dy vjet pasi Shqipëria ishte krijuar. Sot, një shekull më pas, drama e tij do të tingëllonte më aktuale se kurrë.
Situatat e vështira, jo vetëm në vendin tonë, favorizuan mohsat dhe rimohsat, të gjejnë kohën më kritike për të nxjerrë brirët e sulmit kundër gjithçkaje me vlerë të këtij kombi, që nga figura legjendare e Gjergj Kastriotit Skënderbeut, Rilindjes Kombëtare, kundër Nënë Terezës, gruas humane dhe një prej grave më të ndritura të shekullit që shkoi. Sulmi mbi gjuhën shqipe dhe standardin e saj, sulmi mbi prejardhjen Ilire të kombit, mbi Ismail Qemalin themeluesin e shtetit Shqiptar etj. Mohsa dhe kinsa, në emër të modernizmit, dhe egoizmit cinik dhe antishqiptar, ishin gati të mohonin ç`do vlerë tonën kombëtare, ashtu si dhe vetë shkrimtarin e sprovës “Mosmarreveshja”, e deri në ç’do arritje demokratike të vendit tonë, siç është, hyrja në Nato, heqja e vizave, dhe përpjekjet për të hyrë në Bashkimin Europian.
Historia e Fundit me Flamurin Tonë Kombetar qe ajo e Armandos, gardistit të ri, i cili nuk e la të nëperkëmbej nga kinsa e mohsa, nuk e la te shkelej nga askush, ashtu siç e kishte mbrojtur ne dhe` të huaj, e për të do të sakrifikonte edhe jetën.
Në të gjitha veprat e Shkrimtarit I. Kadare ne shohim analogjinë, shtresimin dhe shumëkuptimsinë, nga ku e njëjta përgjigje vjen edhe për ata kinsa e mohsa, qe vranë e prenë paskrahëve, e që vazhdojnë të vrasin e të ulërijnë, ka vetëm një përgjigje: duan apo s`duan ata, kinsat mohsat, dyshues shkoqitësit, apo shkoqitës dyshuesit qe e nisin sulmin tek këto personalite të larta kombëtare, për të përfunduar tek vetë Kombi ynë, se “Zoti vetë e tha madh me gojë….”se Shqipëria do të rroje.”.. Ndërsa Zoti Kadare, shkruan siç edhe cituam më lart në veprat e tij, ”Se vendi Arbërit Shqipëria do të mbetet e ngulur për jetë të jetëve mbi fytyrë të dheut”.
Shqiptarët, nuk sulmuan e gllabëruan kurrë popuj të tjerë, përkundrazi ata ndihmuan më çfarë mundën kombet të mos zhdukeshin, por nëse një fuqi e mbinatyrshme apo një përmbysje e madhe do të ndodhte, perëndia të vetmin vend që do shpëtonte qe Shqipëria. Por edhe muzika e himnit tonë, nëse është e kompozuar nga një kompozitor i huaj, madje i një vendi ku kultura dhe gjuha jonë kanë shumë të përbashkëta, çfarë të keqe ka këtu, nëse këndohet e njëjta melodi. Është madhështore muzika e himnit të BE-së. Simfonia e nëntë e Bethovenit, e cila ngre peshë zemrat e miliona njerëzve. Nesër mund të jetë edhe himni i Botës mbarë, dhe do të jetë akoma më bukur.
Duke shfletuar faqe pas faqesh librin, sigurisht që mëson të vërteta që si dije. Gjithmonë druaja brenda vetes se diçka nuk shkonte me mua, kur lexoja librat apo shihja dramat e kinsit, autor i “Mekamit”, për të vetmin fakt se nuk kuptoja asgjë prej tyre, më dukej se gjithçka ishte shkruar përçart në agoni. Ndërsa dëgjoja lavdërimet e fryra për librat e tij, më dukej vetja idiote, asnjë kuptim të asnjë fishtë nuk gjeja dot. Ndërsa dëgjoja intervistat e Trebeshinës, kisha një keqardhje të madhe për vuajtjet e brënda të burgut dhe “trimëritë e tij”. E kujt i duhet burgu i tij i tmerrshëm përveç diktaturës, e cila e shfrytëzoi dhe e masakroi më pas. Mbase si dihet se cila qe detyra e tij nëpër burgje, ndoshta hyri i çartur atje nga bëmat e mëparshme, apo kishte lindur I tillë. Sidoqoftë në sprovën “Mosmarrëveshja,” morra vesh, se përse nuk kisha mundur të kuptoja asgjë nga rreshtat e atij autori. Gjithashtu me dhjetra herë e kishim dëgjuar historinë e dashurisë të Ramize Gjebresë, madje, që në kohën e komunizmit thuhej shpesh: Ramizenë e vranë me gjyq partizan, ndërsa Zoho Koka tha: -“Me lini të vritem vetë në betejën e parë me armikun, ju jap fjalën shokë”. Dhe kështu ndodhi, u vra shumë shpejt por nga gjermanët, apo nga vetë partizanët, kjo nuk dihet?”…. Ndërsa sot një gjë më bren, është penduar kinsi ndonjëherë. Kjo kish` qenë çartja e tij, apo kish` lindur i çartur? Pasi sipas filozofit të madh Jose Ortega y Gasset: “....sot merren në konsideratë vetëm aspektet politike dhe kulturore të historisë dhe nuk kuptohet se ato janë thjesht sipërfaqja e saj dhe se shumë më mirë dhe shumë më thellëse sa në to, realiteti i historisë gjendet në fuqinë biologjike, në vitalitetin e kulluar, falë të cilit ekziston tek njeriu një energji kozmike jo identike, por e lidhur me energjinë që trazon detet, që i bën lulet të lulëzojnë dhe yjet të shndrijnë…Kjo është piknisja e diagnozës”. Me sa duket tek kinsat dhe mohsat fuqia kozmike e biologjike është negative shkatërruese, që than lulet dhe errëson yjet.
Kosova, ekzistenca, lufta dhe pavarësia e saj janë një nga çështjet dhe pikat e dobëta të shkrimtarit të madh Kadare. Edhe tek sprova që kemi së fundmi, konflikti serb që ndezi Ballkanin dhe krijoi mijra viktima e tragjedi nder shekuj, zë një vend dhe trajtim të rëndësishëm. Edhe serbët, njësoj si Tosun pashai të njëjtën gjë kërkonin. Të hiqej Flamuri. Ata e gllabëruan me qindra vjet nën thundër Kosovën dhe nuk bënë asgjë të mirë për të, veçse e masakruan me ç`mundën, vetëm e vetëm se kërkonte Flamurin, Himnin dhe gjuhën e të parëve. Po tani ç`far duan, me siguri të njëjtën gjë për të cilën ata kosovarët trima u vranë e u prenë në shekuj, ata nuk heqin dorë kurrë prej Flamurit dhe Himnit, gjuhës dhe kulturës së tyre dhe nuk u zhdukën se janë pjesë e pandarë e Arbërit. Veçse drama e Fishtës ka vend edhe atje, “siç e don armiku”. Ndaj duhet të ndreqen mes vedit dhe serbët të heqin dorë njëherë e mirë prej saj, e të mos krijojnë legjenda dhe histori urbane, si ato të qindra shekujve më parë, pasi : “Zoti vetë e tha me gojë… ...”
Gjithashtu tek ky libër gjejmë dhe përgjigjen e shkrimtarit, dhënë mohsave dhe kinsave të tij, të cilëve nuk u qe përgjigjur më parë. Kjo qe një përgjigje e merituar me shumë kulturë, ndryshe nga ç`mundohen të përbaltin ata, kinsat e mohsat. Ndaj Kadare u përgjigjet me monedhën e tij, penën e artë. Ndërsa çmimi i dhënë nga Konkursi “Ballkanika” qe përgjigjja që i`u dha ky konkurs organizatorëve të Panairit të Librit 2010. Të cilët nuk e prisnin ardhjen e librit “Mosmarrveshja” ku pavarësisht titullit ishte një marrëveshje me Kombin, me artëdashësit me lexuesit e shumtë të tij, të cilët nuk nguruan të vihen në radhë, të merrnin autografe nga autori me mijra në ditë, dhe ta takonin dhe falenderonin me shumë mirënjohje. Ndërkohë që organizatorët e këtij panairi u shqetësuan aq shumë, sa që, e hoqën apo se dhanë dot çmimin “Shkrimtari më i mirë”, e përveç që nuk ja dhanë atij, por askujt tjetër, duke menduar me vogëlsinë e arsyes. Ndërsa shkrimtari Kadare, nuk ka shfaqur asnjëherë hatërmbetje, madje është shprehur edhe publikisht për këto gjasa. Ndërsa shqiptarët mendojnë se është një fat i madh për ta, kur një shkrimtar i lexuar dhe i adhuruar nga e bota, sjell një libër të ri për lexuesin dhe i shton madhështinë “Festës së Librit”. Kolana e librave të tij tashmë është një pasuri Kombëtare. Ismail Kadare festoi 75 vjetorin e lindjes, dhe lexuesit anë e mbanë botës, i uruan jetë sa të gjatë dhe sa më shumë libra të tjerë me firmën, Ismail Kadare, i cili do të vazhdojë të përçojë në botë kumtin se: “Zoti vetë e tha me gojë … ... Shqipëria do të rrojë...

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> a u prononcua Kadare per 21-shin?
> 
> kjo me intereson shume..


Jo, kjo eshte teme tabu per te.

----------


## gjirfabe

_Mosmarrëveshja e Kadaresë diskutohet në Prishtinë 



Ditën e premte në sallën e bibiotekës së Prishtinës Pen Qendra e Kosovës dhe Pen Qendra e Shqipërisë zhvilluan takimin e tyre të parë të përbashkët duke diskutuar për sprovën e Ismail Kadaresë Mosmarrëveshja, mbi raporte e Shqipërisë me vetveten. Takimi u përshëndet nga presidentët e dy Pen Qendrave Basri Capriqi (Prishtinë) dhe Entela Kasi(Tiranë), ndërsa mbajtën referate të vecanta edhe emra të spikatur të kulturës si Xhevat Lloshi, Sadik Bejko, Ibrahim Berisha, Sali Bashota, Cerciz Loloci, etj. 

Pas Prishtinës një tjetër veprimtari midis dy Pen Qendrave është planifikuar të kryhet në Vlorë ku shkrimtarë dhe intelektualë do të diskutojnë rreth identitetit kombëtar dhe sfidave të tij përballë procesev globalizuese. 



Më poshtë fjala e mbajtur nga prof. Xhevat Lloshi._ 



 

Kadare e bëri shqipen gjuhë botërore. 


Prof. Xhevat Lloshi 

Pasi Ismail Kadareja u bë shkrimtar i dëgjuar, filluan të merren edhe me gjuhën e tij, ashtu siç ishin marrë më përpara me gjuhën e Naimit, të Fishtës, të Jakov Xoxës dhe të tjerëve. Megjithatë, unë dëshiroj të vë në dukje, se nuk i përshtaten veprës së Kadaresë modelet e zbatuara për autorët e tjerë shqiptarë. Po përmend vetëm një pikë të veçantë për ta mbështetur pohimin e mësipërm. Shkruajnë për fjalët e reja, domethënë për neologjizmat e një shkrimtari. Vepra e Kadaresë nuk ka disa fjalë të reja, por është e tëra një neologji, një fjalë e re në letërsinë shqipe. Përftesat leksikore e kuptimore te Kadareja jo vetëm e kanë pasuruar shqipen, por edhe e kanë tejkaluar në mënyrë të pashembullt më parë. Këtu nuk kemi disa fjalëformime të reja, por hapjen e përftesave që nuk janë njohur më parë në gjuhën tonë. Ai ka shkelur shtigje të paeksploruara, në të cilat tashti po ecin edhe të tjerë letrarë. 

Pas Kadaresë gjuha e letërsisë shqipe nuk është më ajo e dikurshme; është një ligjërim tjetër. Ai e bëri atë jo thjesht më të pasur, por edhe më të lirë, më të bukur, më artistike, më të zhdërvjellët, më shprehëse, më intriguese, më tronditëse. 

Shqipja sot është një gjuhë botërore e letërsisë artistike. Këtë e bëri Ismaili. 

Me prozën e tij u pasuruan format e rrëfimit letrar, që perceptohen si novatorizëm edhe kur librat e tij përkthehen në gjuhë të tjera. 

Duke e përmbledhur këtë anë, pa hyrë në kushtet e gjendjes gjuhësore, kur nisi të shkëlqente Kadareja, besoj se qëndron sinteza e shkurtër e mëposhtme: 

Ismail Kadareja është çliruesi i shqipes letrare. Ai na e solli në një gjendje të re dhe tashti secili mund të bëjë diçka të vetën në një hapësirë të zgjeruar, por edhe cilësisht më të zgjeruar. 

Rrjedhimisht, edhe hulumtuesve u bie për detyrë të ngrihen në nivelin e kësaj hapësire dhe të mos e përfshijnë pedantisht në një vargëzim monoton kumtesash e monografish si dikur, si gjithnjë, me sy të mbyllur përpara një vezullimi të ri. 

Ndërkaq, nuk është vënë re se krahas temës Gjuha e Ismailit është përftuar një temë tjetër: Ismaili për gjuhën. Tashmë kjo është e dukshme qartë në sprovën e tij të fundit letrare Mosmarrëveshja. E quaj të nevojshme ta theksoj, se vërejtjet e tij gjuhësore këtu nuk janë të papritura, sepse një pjesë e tyre janë shprehur edhe më parë. Më lejoni të mos ju mërzis, duke cituar referime me numrin e faqes kaq e aq, në këtë apo atë shkrim të tijin. Në vend që të mërziteni, ma merrni në mirëbesim fjalën që po them. 

Pika që meriton e para të veçohet, është se Ismaili e ka pasur kurdoherë bindjen, që shqipja është një mjet i shumëfrytshëm për krijimtarinë e tij, se ajo ia ka plotësuar kërkesat e krijimit artistik dhe sidomos nuk ia ka pranguar kërkimet e hapjet e mëpërtejshme. Në një bisedë mjaft vjet më parë ai ma ka thënë thjesht: Nuk kam asnjë vështirësi me shqipen, ajo më shërben siç më nevojitet dhe shkruaj si më pëlqen, pa ndier ndonjë pengesë. 

Këtë mendim e ka përsëritur me raste të tjera, prandaj më lejoni tju sjell disa radhë nga Tragjeditë e Eskilit, botuar më 1986: Përsa i përket gjuhës sonë shqipe, mund të pohojmë jashtë çdo mburrjeje nacionaliste, se për arsye të cilësive të saj, të strukturës së brendshme, të elasticitetit të sintaksës, të aftësisë për formime kompozitash, të pasurisë së nyjave, parafjalëve e prapashtesave, që janë kanxhat që sigurojnë lidhjen e fjalëve, të cilësisë së saj si një gjuhë e hapur ndaj metaforave (njihen shumë gjuhë me hapje të zorshme), si dhe për vetë faktin e përpunimit të saj të gjatë nga një kulturë mijëvjeçare, trysnia e vazhdueshme e së cilës e ka stërholluar gjithë mekanizmin e saj, kjo gjuhë i ka të gjitha mundësitë për të dhënë çdo kryevepër të letrave. 

Ismail Kadareja si artist i fjalës ka rrokur nga shqipja frymën e saj si fjalë artistike. 

Në këtë vepër të fundit Ismaili nuk i është shmangur edhe një çështjeje të acaruar dhe acaruese të viteve të fundit: qëndrimit ndaj standardit. 

Bien në sy dy aspekte. Atyre që e godasin standardin, Ismaili u përgjigjet, se nuk e kuptojnë që në këtë mënyrë do ta kthenin prapa Shqipërinë si të vetmin vend në Europë pa një standard gjuhësor. 

Ai u përgjigjet drejtpërdrejt edhe për fajësimin se standardi qenka meritë e diktatorit shqiptar: Hiqeshin sikur e përgojonin diktatorin përdorues-ligjërues-përdhunues, e në të vërtetë e lajkatonin. Edhe për mendimin tim, ta quash se shqipja standarde ishte meritë e Enver Hoxhës, nuk ka tjetër interpretim, veç tinëzisht ti thurësh një lavd aspak të vërtetë historikisht. Por në thelb, në rast se gjatë sundimit të diktaturës, si për çdo fushë tjetër, ishte e detyrueshme të thuhej, se arritjet i detyroheshin Partisë e shokut Enver, ta përsërisësh sot këtë është një mbrapshti. Është mbrapshti intelektuale ta rendisësh shqipen standarde me bunkerët e atij regjimi, sepse kjo do të thoshte që edhe tashti, kur me rastin e 75-vjetorit të Ismailit, flasim në një sallë të Ministrisë së Kulturës, nuk po bëkemi gjë tjetër, veçse po ruajtkemi bunkerët! 

Së fundi, Ismaili veprimtarinë çmitizuese kundër shqipes standarde e lidh drejtpërdrejt me çmitizimin e Skënderbeut, duke iu kundërvënë zellit të atyre që e kanë ndërmarrë këtë hulli destruktive. 

Më lejoni ta mbështes këtë lidhje ndërmjet Skënderbeut dhe gjuhës shqipe përgjithësisht, lidhje që e kam trajtuar disa herë më parë. 

Skënderbeu ka qenë i pari udhëheqës i këtyre trojeve, i cili i përshkoi ato kryq e tërthor nga veriu në jug, nga perëndimi në lindje, duke qenë vetë nga qendra e tyre. Për herë të parë arbërit morën pjesë në të njëjtën ushtri, pavarësisht nga cila krahinë vinin, dhe luftuan në të gjitha krahinat, ku edhe derdhën gjak. Kështu u mbrujt një vetëdijësim i ri për identitetin e tyre, një ndërgjegje e cila i bëri që mbi emërtimet e mëparshme të nxirrnin një emërtim të ri, një emërtim të vetëm të përbashkët: ne jemi shqiptarë. (Është një dukuri e krahasueshme me procesin te gjermanët, të cilët kaluan te emërtimi i sotëm Deutsch dhe Deutschland, duke u nisur nga ndajfolja deutlich, e cila përputhet pikë për pikë me shqip). Dhe ne jemi edhe sot shqiptarë, sepse kemi këtë vetëdijësim identiteti, që na e mbrujti epoka e Skënderbeut. 

Së fundi, ka pasur një teori të përhapur 70-80 vjet më parë, se gjuhën shqipe kombëtare do ta krijonte një shkrimtar gjenial shqiptar, duke bërë paralelizëm, për shembull, me Danten për italishten. Pa u futur tashti në hollësirat pedante të argumentimeve gjuhësore, më lejoni ta mbyll me këtë pohim: 

Edhe në rast se e kemi kërkuar shkrimtarin gjenial, ja ku e kemi: Ismail Kadarenë. Ja ku e kemi edhe gjuhën me të cilën ka shkruar, edhe gjuhën për të cilën ka shkruar. Dhe prandaj ta lëmë mënjanë mosmarrëveshjen me vetveten  ky është kumti i librit të fundit të Ismail Kadaresë.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

*LVV DO TA BËJË SHQIPËRIN!

Kili
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!*

*"Mosmarrëveshja" e Kadaresë promovim në Prishtinë*  



TIRANE-Libri "Mosmarrëveshja" është një testament për identitetin kulturor dhe historik të shqiptarëve në shumë shekuj në gjithë historinë tonë", u tha të premten me rastin e promovimit të librit "Mosmarrëveshja" të shkrimtarit Ismail Kadare, në Bibliotekën Kombëtare dhe Universitare të Kosovës. 

Promovimi i këtij libri të botuar nga shtëpia botuese "Onufri" nga Tirana, u organizua nga Pen Qendra e Kosovës në bashkëpunim me Pen Qendrën Nacionale të Shqipërisë. Profesori i Fakultetit të Filologjisë, Basri Qapriqi tha se Kadare e nis librin e tij pikërisht me himnin kombëtar, i cili sipas tij, në intuitën e autorit ka paralajmëruar diçka që do të thotë se edhe autori i himnit ka paralajmëruar se nëse nuk luftojmë për Shqipërinë, atëherë ajo rrezikon të shuhet. Qapriqi tha në promovimin e librit "Mosmarrëveshja" se "Kadare e nis që me krijimin e himnit, ku me intuitën e tij gjen vargjet që paralajmëronin rrezikun që do të ketë ky komb në zhvillimet e mëvonshme historike". "Se Zoti vetë e tha me gojë se kombet shuhen përmbi dhe', por Shqipëria do të rrojë, për të, për të luftojmë ne". Kjo është faza e parë e mendimtarëve, intelektualëve shqiptarë, të cilët ai i emërton si "himnizues". "Rilindësit, ata që e donin shumë Shqipërinë, e donin kombin, gjuhën dhe e himnizonin atë. Po ata që krijuan himnin, dashur apo pa dashur, kishte hyrë ky varg që paralajmëronte në njëfarë mënyre se Shqipëria do të ketë një rrugë me shumë peripeci dhe ndoshta edhe kombi do të jetë në rrezik, sepse edhe kombet shuhen mbi dhe", - ka theksuar Qapriqi. 

Drejtoresha e Pen Qendrës së Shqipërisë, Entela Kasi ka thënë se libri "Mosmarrëveshja" nuk është vetëm një sprovë letrare, por një testament mbi identitetin kulturor dhe letrar të tyre, dhe se libri sipas saj, ngre çështje të rëndësishme për shqiptarët, si universalizmi dhe identiteti i tyre evropian. Në këndvështrimin e Kasit, libri është testament për identitetin kulturor dhe historik të shqiptarëve. 

Libri nis me sprovën "Rreth himnit të vjetër të shtetit" për të vazhduar më tej me "Enigma", "Mjegull, Prolog me djallin", "Dialog me Djallin dhe Zotin", "Pantomima e frikshme e Bronzit", "Gjergj K kundër Arbrit", "Intermexo me dy vrasje në sfond", "Lëngatë në gadishull", "Tri gjendje të Kastriotit", "Epilog me Zotin". "Mosmarrëveshja", për Ismail Kadarenë, "Si veteran i gjymtuar pas prerjes, që u përmend në krye të kësaj sprove, ai himn do të avitej me drojë te sheshi i kombeve, përballë himnit të Europës, muzikës së Bethovenit dhe fjalëve të Schiler-it për vëllazërimin e popujve, me tagrin për t'i dhënë zërin dhe arsyet e Shqipërisë. Nëpërmjet tij, shqiptarët i kishin bërë një pyetje dhe një premtim Zotit, në të vërtetë ndërgjegjes së tyre, dhe kishin më shumë se një shekull që rrihnin të kapnin përgjigjen për të. Se Zoti vetë e kishte thënë me gojë...Se çfarë kishte thënë Zoti dhe si e kishin kuptuar ata, ky kishte qenë dhe ende mbetej thelbi i pazbërthyer i çështjes", - shkruan Kadare në një nga sprovat e këtij libri.

(d.b/GazetaShqiptare/BalkanWeb)

----------

